# Dutch trainer now at Logan Haus Kennels



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

We are very proud to announce that Ron Gnodde of the Netherlands is now working full time with us at Logan Haus Kennels. He brings 20 years of KNPV experience and police K-9 training with him to our program. He is a great breeder with a deep understanding of KNPV bloodlines, and is very gifted in his abilities to read a dog's behavior in training.
Ron will allow us to take our already very successful puppy program to the next level. And along with our exclusive purchasing arrangment with Gerben Kamphuis in Holland for green dogs, now we will be able to better prepare them for police departments here in the states.
We are very lucky to have such a great working relationship with Ron and Gerben, and we are looking forward to making 2009 a great year for providing our customers with the highest quality dogs in the World from our kennel.
You can meet Ron on our website at www.loganhauskennels.com 
Look for us at the HITS seminar in Louisville, KY in April. We will have a trailer full of dogs for demo there.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Very cool, Mike


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Does it get cold there ?? Maybe I just come and live in a tent. Maybe work off a dog. : )


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Does it get cold there ?? Maybe I just come and live in a tent. Maybe work off a dog. : )


It was 7 degrees here this morning, we got about 3 inches of snow here last night. but now it is 23 and sunny. just bring a warm sleeping bag and you'll be fine.

Maybe the big Dutch guy will share his bed with you in the guest house, \\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Too cold. Maybe when it gets warmer.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats awesome, Mike.
I hope to make it up your way at some point, perhaps when I'm visiting family in VA. I keep hearing so much about your facility and want to see it for myself! 
I wish Morris's bitch would hurry up and come into season so I can get my Arko puppy!


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

Awesome Mike,

I wanted to know if you could send or PM me with the details of getting you on the state list of approved vendors. The ones we have been using are getting too big for thier britches. Any details of prices would be great ex..a price for a dual purpose import and one from your breeding program. To start.I can tell you that our unit is not right now looking for a dog but a couple are reaching the 6-7yr old mark so it will be soon and they asked the unit members go out and look for vendors.
Dave


----------



## Tracy Landis (Feb 5, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Does it get cold there ?? Maybe I just come and live in a tent. Maybe work off a dog. : )


Jeff, we could always use a good bartender!! \\/ Maybe you can make enough in tips to buy a dog[-o<


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sure............but West Virginia ??? Do they have hot chicks there at all ????


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Sure............but West Virginia ??? Do they have hot chicks there at all ????


There are HOT CHICKS everywhere Marine.....the question is do you have good enough game to pull them???8)


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Not nearly the amount of hot chicks as there are in Texas Jeff. Texas in famous for having hot chicks. From my experiances, the farther north you go, the harder they are to find. Just remember that when you move to Jersey. Look at it this way, the more sun there is, the more chicks there are.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Not true here, Todd! We've been raided by Californians for years now. Plenty of hot stuff all bundled up. :smile:

There is a bumper sticker that says " Don't Californicate Idaho".


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

That's the problem, their all bundled up


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> That's the problem, their all bundled up


That's another reason I like summer at the lake!!! They stroll down the main street in their bikinis. NICE!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It has always been truely embarrassing how easy it is to get a girl naked. The only game I could never win, was the dog fights back in the day. I could not finish the "job". :lol: 

However, I am not sure that I want to be the old fat kid with the hot girlfriend anymore. I was just kidding around. A few years back, I just got sick and tired of the "new" breed of metrosexual guys that just mouth off, and cannot appreciate mad skills when they see them.

( Ever seen them with their Ed whatsisface t-shirts that are like 90 dollars ??? I want to slap them and ask them what they are thinking paying 90 bucks for a t-shirt. Then, I remember that they were all raised by mommy, and I give them a break. )

In the end, and although funny at first, the way they went to water after they get punched for talking shit about me to try and pick up my girlfriend got old.

Nobody in my day worth two shits was like that. Probably cause way more people would crack your head open. ****in bunch of sensitive......


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha Jeff, I truly enjoyed this post.

I'm 20 and HATE guys like you described. They truly get under my skin, and I too would like to crack them over their heads... But that wouldn't be lady like now would it? 

It's tough to find a good guy anymore! Luckily, I have.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I do not hit on other guys girlfriends.

I have told off many a girl that I am talking to, never tells me she has a boyfriend, and is.....receptive, and then there the boyfriend is. I wish I had the look on the guys face on video tape, as I am not nice at all when this happens.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Not nearly the amount of hot chicks as there are in Texas Jeff. Texas in famous for having hot chicks

But when they are ugly..........DAMN.

To many of the hot chicks down here are looking for the "free ride" for my taste. I feel bad for the poseurs acting like they have money, I wonder how long it takes them to pay off the credit card bills after she dumps them. LOL


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, we have so many hot women we dont know what to do with them here in Oz. Im personally so busy with them Im thinking of putting on a young boy......


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Well, we have so many hot women we dont know what to do with them here in Oz. Im personally so busy with them Im thinking of putting on a young boy......


You better clarify no place for talk like that here. You had better pull up your nickers and put away your willie. Not sure how Mr Suttle or his dogs will react


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ( Ever seen them with their Ed whatsisface t-shirts that are like 90 dollars ??? I want to slap them and ask them what they are thinking paying 90 bucks for a t-shirt.


LOL it's 'Hardy...' and most of the people wearing them probably got them from TJ Maxx for $15 by now, as they're a few years old. which goes back to your whole "poser" thing... :-#


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Mike,

I have heard good things about Ron, I'm glad to hear that you have him on board. I will have to try and make a trip up one of these days when things warm up, I would enjoy getting to watch him work...

The puppy you sent me is doing well by the way, I will keep her hidden for a couple of years and then hopefully (if I can do my job well) unleash her on the world.

Wayne


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

**** that, I demand pics right now mister ! ! ! ! !

Did you ever get in touch with Tim about the decoy certs for Mondio ????


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Demand away kind sir... it won't get ya far until she is ready or you drag your lazy a** over here and do some training, one or the other.

As far as the Mondio decoy thing goes I simply have let it die. I tried to get some info for awhile and requested a little phone time to get every thing clear in my own head and got no help... ](*,) so ehhhh I moved on. 

You need to bang some heads together and get some active support for the growth of the sport, you have a passion for it... just my take though.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats too bad that you didn't get what you needed, I am very sorry. 

It is a mother ****er of a swim to get to FLA from the armpit of the world, maybe I will save up and get a raft and give it a try. Probably need you to meet me at the coast line. : )


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> It was 7 degrees here this morning, we got about 3 inches of snow here last night. but now it is 23 and sunny. just bring a warm sleeping bag and you'll be fine.
> 
> Maybe the big Dutch guy will share his bed with you in the guest house, \\/


No offence but you're crazy LOL anything below 60 is way too cold for this island girl. I'll have to save up and come visit your kennels when global warming comes through.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Amy, Where did you get that Rott-Berger dog?


----------

